# Need one or two off shore fisherman



## RBKBillings (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a 35' fishing boat with twin diesels. I am looking for one or two fisherman to share in expenses ie; fuel, bait, etc. I am in Pensacola and so is my boat. Currently, I go out around 5 to 10 miles from the pass. My chart plotter has all of the waypoints needed. I have been told that my boat probably gets around 1 mile to the gallon. I don't know how true this is. The last time I fueled up I paid $3.00 per gallon. Hence, 10 miles is $30.00. The last trip I made was around 30 miles round trip from my slip and back. You can do the math. I want to meet first, maybe have lunch and talk fishing. I am semi retired and am available any day weather permitting. Call me at (901) 494-1075 if you are seriously interested.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

35 with twin diesels and you only go out 10 miles....Heck you need to do some overnight rig trips!!!!


----------

